# chopin's style



## yonatan (Sep 23, 2012)

some says that the styles of rachmaninov and scriabin are similar to chopin's . does someone knows more that similar to chopin?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Robert Schumann is fairly similar to Chopin, as is Franz Liszt, and Chopin's style is arguably an evolution of that of Beethoven's piano writing. One could also make the argument of Debussy's and Satie's music for piano being an evolution of the things Chopin was doing. Personally I don't think Rachmaninov nor Scriabin (in his earlier works) are as good as Chopin. More like Diet Chopin.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

Some of Faure's piano music reminds me of Chopin, particularly the barcarolles. Rachmaninov has too much Liszt to really qualify, and Scriabin's best stuff is once he learns to depart from Chopin (the piano concerto excepted). There's really no one like Chopin though. A true original.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

yonatan said:


> some says that the styles of rachmaninov and scriabin are similar to chopin's . does someone knows more that similar to chopin?


I would say not enough influence to influence style. Some early investigation by Scriabin. Some homage to Chopin by Rachmaninov. That's all.


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

You should try the piano works of Franz Schubert, stylistically he's somewhere in the middle of late-Beethoven and Chopin.
Also the lesser known Charles-Valentin Alkan. His works are often technically challenging (in the way Liszt's mesmerizing virtuoso pieces are difficult), but melodically also very rewarding. Try Esquisses, Op. 63, a set of miniatures, or the magnificent Concerto for Solo Piano (part of his Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs) or the Symphony for solo piano also from the Études.

Schubert:





Alkan:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

lukecubed said:


> *Some of Faure's piano music reminds me of Chopin*, particularly the barcarolles. Rachmaninov has too much Liszt to really qualify, and Scriabin's best stuff is once he learns to depart from Chopin (the piano concerto excepted). There's really no one like Chopin though. A true original.


Further enhancing my enthusiasm to explore Faure in the future! Well....I also intend to explore Rachmaninov, Liszt, and Scriabin as well! But Faure is first of the bunch.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Personally I don't think Rachmaninov nor Scriabin (in his earlier works) are as good as Chopin. More like Diet Chopin.


Scriabin is like a far more profound Chopin, one whom breathes genius as Chopin inhales dust.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Scriabin is like a far more profound Chopin, one whom breathes genius as Chopin inhales dust.


pft, says the Wagner lover


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Scriabin is like a far more profound Chopin, one whom breathes genius as Chopin inhales dust.


My two most listened to composers. I wouldn't go that far, but I certainly don't consider early Scriabin as "diet Chopin". Scriabin's earlier music is already too good and unique for that. Chopin has the immortal Ballades and Etudes going for him, but yes, Scriabin surpassed Chopin in other ways (when speaking of solo piano music).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you like the nocturnes, try John Field.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a wonderful early Scriabin piece that shows some Chopin influences I guess, yet stands well on its own. This goes for most of his early music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Faure's Nocturnes are very similar to Chopin's.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's Impromptus remind me of some of Chopin's shorter works. Even though, Schubert is not the first one to write shorter piano pieces, it is he who popularized them.

According to Wikipedia's article on Trout Quintet:



> The importance of the piece stems mainly from the use of an original and innovative harmonic language, rich in mediants and chromaticism, and from the timbral characteristics of the piece. As regards the latter, the Trout Quintet has a unique sonority among other chamber works for piano and strings, due mainly to the piano part, which for substantial sections of the piece concentrates on the highest register of the instrument, with both hands playing the same melodic line an octave apart. Such writing occurs also in other chamber works by Schubert, such as the piano trios, but to a much lesser extent, and is characteristic of Schubert's works for *piano four-hands*,one of his most personal musical genres. Such timbral writing may have influenced the works of Romantic composers such as* Frédéric Chopin, who admired Schubert's music for piano four-hands*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------

